# Peinlich !! Peinlich !! Das ich euch hier so eine Frage stellen muß? PEINLICH !!!!!!!



## tomtutorial (6. Juni 2001)

Tja, so ist es, ich weiß auch nicht immer alles.

Folgende Frage: Es geht um die Laufleisten (Scrollbars)! Ich möchte das nur die horizontale Laufleiste zu sehen ist! Der Inhalt der Seite ist so darauf eingerichtet, trotz alledem erscheint im Browser immer noch zusätzlich die vertikale Laufleiste! HILFE....

Ich rauf mir schon meine Haare aus, zu mindest die wenigen die ich noch habe!

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## tomtutorial (6. Juni 2001)

Hat sich erledigt! Hab Fehler gefunden. Ist zwar nicht wirklich logisch, aber was soll´s.

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## Quentin (6. Juni 2001)

hehe, glück gehabt...

wollt grad die selfhtml suche verwenden 

könntest du uns die freude machen und das ergebnis posten, damit wir alle was davon haben? man lernt ja immer dazu 

thx


----------



## xxenon (6. Juni 2001)

also normalerweise bettest du die datei in ein 100% frame ein 8außer es is ohnehin ein frameset) und gibst scrolling=no bzw. scrollin=auto an...

oder hab ich da etwa was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Quentin (6. Juni 2001)

*falsch verstanden*



wenn du die lösung machst sind beide scrollbars weg... tom hat durchblicken lassen das er nur 1 der zwei weghaben will....


----------



## tomtutorial (6. Juni 2001)

Richtig! Ist in einem Frameset. Und des Rätzels, Lösung ist: Hatte darin eine Tabelle mit 100 x 100% und habe diese dann auf 90 x 90% gesetzt. Jetzt habe ich bei meinem Layout nur noch die horizontale Laufleiste. Ist für ein Projekt an dem ich gerade arbeite, von einem Tanzlehrer. 

Ich frag´mich gerade, wann der Dönerladen von neben an, seine erste Seite im Internet veröffentlicht. "World Wide Döner", oder so.

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## xxenon (6. Juni 2001)

*?!?*

hm...
erklärt mich für doof aber ich checks nicht:

du willst NUR eine horizontale Scrollie haben, keinen vertikalen...
das ganze is in einem frameset...

nun wo war das problem (wenn dus mit scrolling=auto machst und die datei höher ist als das browserwindow... dann macht der browser eine horizontale scrollie und keine andre...

also irgendwie reden wir glaub ich aneinander vorbei )


----------



## drash (6. Juni 2001)

horizontal= --------------
vertikal= |
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; |
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; |
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; |
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; |


----------



## xxenon (6. Juni 2001)

jo stimmt (peinlich)
hat aber damit nix zu tun...

scrolling=auto setzt dann eben nur ----- ein 

kommt nur drauf an wie du die tables oder inhalte machst


----------



## drash (6. Juni 2001)

aber die vertikale ist immer noch da!!!!!


----------



## xxenon (6. Juni 2001)

neeee, nicht bei scrolling=auto

müsst ich mich gewaltig irren...

ich glaube wir reden ein wenig aneinander vorbei, ihr redet hier von was ganz andrem als ich hab ich den eindruck *lol*


----------



## tomtutorial (6. Juni 2001)

Natürlich, lest doch mal genauer nach, bevor ihr euch noch bekriegt. Wenn man eine Tabelle, die Werte 100% x 100% gibt, ohne Inhalt & mit dem Attribut scrolling=auto, dann sind beide Laufleisten zu sehen. Was ist daran denn so schwer zu verstehen. (okay ich hab´s heute nachmittag ja selber erst verstanden, aber wirklich auch noch nicht!!!)

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## xxenon (6. Juni 2001)

lol
jetzt versteh ich erst was du meinst...

dein üproblem is das dein browser deine tables nicht interprätiert wies sein sollte (100% != verfügbare Höhe/breite sondern zuviel)

=> du musst tables kleiner machen 

sach ich doch wir reden an einander vorbei )


----------



## tomtutorial (6. Juni 2001)

a.) ich benutze den IE 5.5

b.) Das ich diese kleiner machen soll, habe ich 5 Minuten nach meinem ersten Posting selbst rausgefunden. (Bin ich gut !!!! )

c.) Fazinierend ist aber das ich etwas poste, mir die Frage selber beantworte & das ganze so eine Lawine auslöst !!!

mfg, Tom Joke


----------



## ghuzdan (7. Juni 2001)

hab immernoch nicht geblickt wo euer problem war (oder ist), aber is mir auch egal...

lol


----------



## Bushman (12. Juni 2001)

Er wollte einfach nur nen Scrollbalken, wie du ihn hier auch auf der rechten seite siehst weghaben 

P.s. normalerweise interpretiert das der IE 5.5 aber richtig mit der höhe und breite!

Kann es sien, dass deine Riesentabelle in nem <p> oder <div> befehl steht???
Oder irgendwo ein <br> eingebaut ist??

Achja und noch was kleines Dazu:
*Scrolling="auto"*
_- Gescrollt wird nur, wenn Inhalt länger oder Breiter ist als Bildschirm_ 
*Scrolling="on"* 
_- Scrollbalken ist immer da, egal wie groß inhalt!_ 
*Scrolling="off"* 
_- Scrollbalken ist nie da, egal wie groß Inhalt_ 

Ich hoffe, damit ist alles in einem richtigen Licht! 

CYA


----------

